# nvidia + amd performance

## bos_mindwarp

Graphics: ASUS V8440 (geforce4 ti-4400 128Mb)

CPU: Athlon-XP 1600+

Mobo: MSI K7T266 Pro2-RU

RAM: 512 Mb PC2100 DDR

gentoo-1.4_rc1

CFLAGS='-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

glxgears -info:

GL_RENDERER   = GeForce4 Ti 4400/AGP/3DNOW!

GL_VERSION    = 1.3.1 NVIDIA 31.23

GL_VENDOR     = NVIDIA Corporation

...

I get around 3900 FPS

isn't that bad? would it be better if nvdriver used SSE instead of 3DNow! ?

----------

## taskara

don't know if you can get it to use sse instead of 3dnow!, but try it.

I get 1500 on p3 1ghz with gf2mx, so 3600 sounds about right.

on my amd 2000+ with gf3 ti, I think I got 4000

----------

## helmers

No, it doesn't use sse as of yet. The windows version does, so we can probably expect nvidia to include support for it in the future.

You could change your CFLAGS to

CFLAGS='-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow -msse',

but I don't know if it will make a differnce. And it certainly don't help with the nvidia drivers, it's nvidia who will need to fix things.

----------

## taskara

 *helmers wrote:*   

> ..And it certainly don't help with the nvidia drivers, it's nvidia who will need to fix things.

 

result of closed source in an open source world   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## P-Nuts

Graphics: Leadtek 850? (geforce4 ti-4200 64Mb)

CPU: Athlon-XP 2000+

Mobo: KX7-333

RAM: 512 Mb PC2700 DDR

gentoo-1.4_rc1

CFLAGS='-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -m3dnow -mmmx -mpfastmath=sse'

glxgears gets me about 4100 FPS

I suppose my faster processor must make the difference.  Okay, I have less graphics memory, but glxgears doesn't exactly use many textures...

----------

## bos_mindwarp

ok so im green then.

i was alarmed a bit because some programs use benchmarks and fastest result usualy is sse (xine?)

and yes, that nvidia-linux relationship could be better, i cannot try 2.5.x kernels because nvidia doesnt support development kernels.

but on the other i don't have use sucky "nv" drivers, which, btw, don't work with my geforce4

well nothing is perfect.

----------

## taskara

even tho nvidia close their drivers, their cards are still the best for linux, no doubt - I will not use anything else but.

so maybe that says something about other opensource supporting manufacturers... ?

----------

## chh

Hi,

as far as I know the CPU doesn't have any effect on the performance in glxgears (at least I got the same result with a PII 400 and an Athlon XP1800+ with the same card).

----------

## sev_

it probably has something to do with the cpu, since three gears isn't exactly pushing the graphics card to its fillrate.

just for comparison, i got this:

11163 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2232.600 FPS

I have an athlon xp 1600+, vanilla gf3, kt333 mobo, and 512mb pc2100.

----------

